# Fantastic Fan Fotos, April, 2019; Week 4



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Our MTF Stars of the Weekend for this week are* Laz, Vern, and Forrest* all who listed the Union Pacific as a favorite railroad.

So we will start, as I promised Pat, with a steamer, the Big Boy. I first saw one of these giants at the Railroad museum in Green Bay and it was an awesome experience. Most of us know that the UP is restoring one now. 

Should be a lot of interest this week.

View attachment 493392


View attachment 493394


View attachment 493396


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Nickle Plate 765 crossing the Genesee River gorge, August 2015, on the trestle made in 1875 by the Erie RR. The trestle has since been replaced by an arch type by Norfolk Southern.









Pete


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Since Brian mentioned the Greenbay Big Boy, here are a couple of photos I took while up there covering football from about 20 years back...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks for the video and photos of the Green Bay Big Boy, Marty. It was inside when I saw it, also about 20 years ago. 

I went to Green Bay to meet a large client my sales guy had lined up for me to make a pitch. When we finished with the new client, my sales guy asked if I had time to make a stop at a train museum (he knew I liked trains). I had a couple of hours before my flight home so off we went. I was shocked when I walked into the museum and saw the Big Boy. I had no idea it was there. Never forgot that visit.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

UP in Geezerville:

GP-7









GP-7 in Lash-up









SD70ACe UP Heritage units #1982 & #1995 in Lash-up


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

UP #4006 in St Louis. Sitting in the cab and trying to figure out the sequence of valves is a challenge.

Bill


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Hamming it up in Williams AZ. Grand Canyon Railway


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

No Big Boy's on the Seattle & Yakima RR but the SP&S , GN, and NP all ran Z-6 Challengers through out the Northwest.

Bill

A SP&S Z-6 running the rails on the S&Y RR with a reefer freight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Great start to this week's thread. Thanks all.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Brian, 
I am honored, thank you. 

Here are some of my pics.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What great looking photos. :appl:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

A certain visitor showed up at work this week to pull our trains for the next three weekends...


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Great photos, everyone! I don't have the UP Big Boy on my layout, but did get to see it up close and personal on it's way back to the Cheyenne shops from southern California.

These were taken on May 3rd, 2014, when it stopped at Salt Lake City and was on display in the UP yard for the day.









I don't know who those people are, but they were taking their own sweet time and I was in sort of a hurry, so just clicked it. 









That's my oldest daughter on the left. 

The UP is supposedly bringing the Big Boy over from Cheyenne where it will spend the day up at Ogden for Spike 150, the 150th anniversary of the completion of the first transcon. at Promontory, two weeks from today. There will no doubt be thousands of people attending. But we plan on going to Promontory for the commemoration, then Ogden to see the Big Boy.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

That big boy looks like its a block long........


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Terrific photos, Laz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Got to have some UP diesel power.

View attachment 493456


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

The City of Las Vegas Aerotrain, 1956









The Portland Rose at Boise, Idaho, 1960


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

VERN,
That Aerotrain still reminds me of a ‘58 Chevy.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

laz57 said:


> VERN,
> That Aerotrain still reminds me of a ‘58 Chevy.


laz: One can certainly see why:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

I did not realize that the UP had an Aero Train. Nice photos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

More UP.

View attachment 493480


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I did not realize that the UP had an Aero Train. Nice photos.


Thanks Brian. When Country Joe posted a photo of a New York Central Aero Train, I hadn't known that the NYC ran it. Then from some research, I learned that the Union Pacific got the Aero Train right after the New York Central, and used it on its Los Angeles to Las Vegas route and back. But after a year, returned it to GM, then continued the run with its own train using an E8 for motive power and 5 or 6 regular passenger cars. The E8 did not need a helper locomotive over the Cajon Pass like the Aero Train had.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> More UP.
> 
> View attachment 493480


Well OK then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

These are spectacular UP photos, Vern. What a treat this week with so many fantastic images.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> These are spectacular UP photos, Vern. What a treat this week with so many fantastic images.


This was a great idea, Brian and thank you for that.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Great photos everyone, UP is my favorite railroad. Makes me want to go run some trains


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

2 for 1 video and a photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

That Live steam big boy that Brian posted that started this weeks thread has a interesting story about it:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

Love that Aerotrain! It doesn't matter which railroad it's on. It wasn't very successful but it was super cool!

I don't have any UP on my layout. I need to acquire a few UP freight cars, just because.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice video Tim. :thumbsup:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey SeaYakBill: Why not old-school Northwest beer brands on those reefer cars? Rainier, Olympia, Heidelberg, etc.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

GNfan said:


> Hey SeaYakBill: Why not old-school Northwest beer brands on those reefer cars? Rainier, Olympia, Heidelberg, etc.


I do have those 3 beer reefers, guess I need to pull them out.

Rainier Beer by Andy Petersen / Atlas
Olympia Beer by Weaver
Heidelberg Beer by KMT

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Checked my photos of a beer reefer train polishing the rails from a few weeks ago and the Rainier Beer was in the consist.









Bill


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

GNfan said:


> Nice :smilie_daumenpos:


Andy Petersen has been trying to get permission to do a scale Olympia Beer reefer for about 5 years. So far the distributor that owns the name will not allow its use.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

Tim, thanks for the video and photos. Please tell us about the story about the Big Boy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

Lots of UP photo opportunities.

View attachment 493536


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

UP is my favorite also. Here's some of my models.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

Wonderful array of UP photos, Andy,


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

The big Boy was owned by Tom Miller of Sherwood, Oregon






https://www.discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/6_Miller/index.htm#Bigboy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

Now that's a railroaders dream property.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, it's much too beautiful of a Saturday morning to be inside pounding away on the MTF forum. So, I'm outa here. Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow that dream railroad property in Sherwood Or. sold for 1,795,000. Not a bad price for all that and 19.75 acres.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

The engines this guy built were phenomenal. The gentleman that purchased the Big Boy got a real gem.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

With the hype of 4014, being fired off today, here is a pic I took back in 2015 of Riverside Live Steamers Big Boy owned by the organization.

Here is a Youtube of it double heading a few years ago with a GS2. I was on that train sitting in the middle.






And my video, the quality is terrible, just the big boy itself







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks Tim for the videos.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great pics guys,

Meanwhile, back East;








credit to Mitch Goldman


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

And the oldest station in the USA

on the B&O, built in 1830


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2019)

Cole & Michael, love the photos.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

What gorgeous steam locomotives! Thanks for posting everyone. Brian, thanks for starting with a steam engine. I love steam. Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

You are welcome, Pat, glad to do it. More to come.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

#4012 at Steamtown









MTH Premier #4004


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Details parts are being added to this custom FEF.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

Boy, what a terrific weekend for the Union Pacific.

Thanks everybody for your "fantastic" contributions. It is such a kick to see this thread grow at the rate it has been recently. No wonder we have such a loyal group of members.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

This past weekend the National Capital Trackers put on a nice modular show at the Armed Forces Retirement Home in Washington, D.C.

On the way in I snapped a few pics of military equipment on the grounds, and took a movie of my military train. At the show, I met several Veterans and heard some great stories. One man, Harry, commented that he really liked my MTH Premier Sherman tank on a flatcar, said it was a nice model. I let him hold it. I asked him “did you spend time in a Sherman?” I wasn’t sure as he looked too young. He said yes, he was a driver and a loader, he enlisted in 1944 at 15 years old, lied about his age, he participated in The Battle of the Bulge, then went on to serve in Korea, and Vietnam. He is 91, but looked 71. It was great hearing first hand WW2 experiences right from the horses mouth. It was also great meeting so many other really great people. They were very appreciative that we were there, and the AFRH was very hospitable, had a great lunch from their cafeteria, and some great punch. They even played some swing music when the trains were running. Great weekend.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Impressive Craig! Nice photos and video and I hope they enjoyed that. My dad is a WW II vet. who is still with us and the F-86 Sabre has always been one of my favorite fighters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Impressive Craig! Nice photos and video and I hope they enjoyed that. My dad is a WW II vet. who is still with us and the F-86 Sabre has always been one of my favorite fighters. :thumbsup:


Thanks Vern,

When I first saw the Sabre, I thought it was a Mig.

All,

The tank, what is that, a Patton?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

Craig, your group really performs some wonderful services to the community. You are to be congratulated.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Brian, 

Trains are fun for kids of all ages.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Craignor said:


> Thanks Vern,
> 
> When I first saw the Sabre, I thought it was a Mig.
> 
> ...


Yes, it appears to be an M-48 Patton tank.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Yes, it appears to be an M-48 Patton tank.


Vern,

I agree.

I’d like to see Menards put out some more US Army tank on flat cars, with 
a variety of tanks like the Patton, and others. I like diversity in my military train.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_To all that have posted. GREAT picks and video's this week guy's . Best week so far..._


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Talk about hard to find-some of the 18" cars are very scarce. This one completed a collection I've been assembling for over five years and was well worth the wait!

















I have a lot more UP stuff I would like to post but the rest are on the hard drive.


----------

